# Subwassertang is evil



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah yes...aquatic Kudzoo as I like to call it. 

You have to be diligent to remove every sliver you find. 

On a side note...it does form an interesting carpet appearance if left to grow on the substrate.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Excel will kill it.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

....its about the only thing in my tank that hasn't grown a bunch since adding it


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll pay for shipping if you want to send me a bunch of it. I love the stuff in my shrimp tank


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Monster Fish said:


> Excel will kill it.


I've been ODing Excel to kill BBA and it seems like it made the crap grow faster. 

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

D3monic said:


> ....its about the only thing in my tank that hasn't grown a bunch since adding it


It took forever to start growing for me too, but once it did, it took off. I cleaned out as much as I could about two months ago and it's overgrown again. 

-Lisa


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

You aren't ODing high enough. Lots of excel will kill it. 

-Andrew


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

A Hill said:


> You aren't ODing high enough. Lots of excel will kill it.
> 
> -Andrew


I was doing three capfuls in a 37g. Then I upped it to four then five to try to kill the BBA (it wasn't working). How much more do I need to use?

-Lisa


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

A Hill said:


> You aren't ODing high enough. Lots of excel will kill it.
> 
> -Andrew


lots of excel will kill your FISH, remember this stuff is basically toxic...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just put some in my low tech nano!!!!

Excel is a high strength disinfectant that has been highly diluted, and it will kill everything if you add enough.

The way to do it is spot treat, turn off your filter (10 min) and use a syringe to spot treat small amounts (1ml) then turn the filter bag on. If you are going to dose the whole tank many people say use 3 time the regular rate for 2 weeks, then wait 2 weeks and treat again if needed at a slightly higher dose.


----------



## RackinRocky (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh man . . . I'd love to have some too for my cherry shrimp babies and other fry. Do you have any left?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Fdsh5 said:


> I'll pay for shipping if you want to send me a bunch of it. I love the stuff in my shrimp tank


I'm in line as well


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I experienced the same in my tank.
Subwassertang grows very quick once it is well established and gets the best conditions it desires in your tank. I trim this plant once a month and give it to other hobbyists. 
You can sell for money, just give free or swap with other hobbyists as you desire. 
This way you can earn, get the satisfaction of helping other hobbyists or just swap with someone for something else in return.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to sell it off in the SnS once I pick out the few brownish pieces. 

-Lisa


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

I love this stuff too, if anyone has any extra I'd happily pay for shipping!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

It grows very well where it's not supposed to, like in the DHG and moss, and poorly where it's wanted, like on the top of a branch only 2" below the surface of a high tech tank. 

Why sunset hygro is on the federal noxious weeds list and this isn't, I'll never understand.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

I think Sunset Hygro is native to Florida if I'm not mistaken, and it grows very well in a low-tech tank, so it must grow well in the wild, whereas I don't think subwassertang is really in the wild much in the U.S.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

The irony is that sunset won't grow in my high tech tank while süßwassertang grows like a weed even in a low light tank.

Except of course where I want it to in a prime spot.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

lol, just send me your sunset and subwassertang


----------

